

Google Invested with CIA? - HamSession
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recorded_Future
This is interesting in that Google top execs say the government coerced them into giving up data.But looking upon their investments into companies that are funded to analyze and discover trends it paints a far different picture. Is there any more evidence of Google&#x27;s backing into government funded social media analytics?
======
dustingetz
> Both Google (on May 3, 2010)[3] and the CIA have invested in the company,
> through their investment arms, Google Ventures and In-Q-Tel, respectively.

In-Q-Tel = CIA; Google Ventures = Google

------
mnw21cam
Haha. Yes, that's not actually what it says.

------
cjbenedikt
old news anyway

